# Elnetti - Stratocaster Special 10ft 20-24/00 891 Chris



## Kukuwada (26. Oktober 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe mehrere Ruten gekauft und kann leider zu der oben genannten Rute absolut nichts finden. 
Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand was dazu sagen 

Gruß

Bastian


----------



## Hecht100+ (26. Oktober 2021)

Stratocaster war mal eine Rutenserie von Ron Thompson. Die Beschriftung an deiner Rute deutet aber mehr auf einen Umbau bzw. einen Selbstbau hin, ab Werk so eine Beschriftung, eher selten.    
​


----------



## Kukuwada (26. Oktober 2021)

OK, danke schonmal für die Antwort! Man findet wirklich nichts dazu :-(


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Oktober 2021)

Das ist eine Stratocaster von Laszlo Elnetti . Der Name ist auch auf der "Unterschrift" auf dem Blank zu erkennen.
Sind hochwerige Blanks die Elnetti verbaut jat aber sonst gab es hauptsächlich Fliegenruten von ihm.



			Fliegenfischer-Archiv.de - Fliegenruten - Elnetti Rod Co.


----------



## Kukuwada (26. Oktober 2021)

Das hat mich schon viel weiter gebracht! Vielen vielen Dank !!! 
Trotzdem finde ich nicht viel zu diesem Model. Macht einen sehr wertigen Eindruck muss ich zugeben.
Denke das ich Sie behalten werde ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Oktober 2021)

Würde ich auch behalten. Tolle Rute.


----------



## kuttenkarl (26. Oktober 2021)

Scheint eine Friedfischrute zu sein,, die auf einen Elnetti Blank von Hand aufgebaut wurde.


----------



## Minimax (26. Oktober 2021)

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Scheint eine Friedfischrute zu sein,, die auf einen Elnetti Blank von Hand aufgebaut wurde.


Sieht für mich auch so aus. Ich finde die Rute allein von den Werten her extrem interessant..
10ft, ca20g, die würde ich auch auf jeden Fall behalten.


----------



## kuttenkarl (26. Oktober 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> die würde ich auch auf jeden Fall behalten.


nene, die kann er nicht gebrauchen. Würde mich opfern und sie übernehmen.


----------



## Blueser (26. Oktober 2021)

Ich liebe meine Stratocaster :


----------



## Kukuwada (31. Oktober 2021)

Wenn jemand wirklich an der Rute interessiert ist, kann mir gerne eine PN schreiben.


----------



## dr_barsch (18. November 2021)

Hallo!
Ich habe großes Interesse an der Rute, bekomme aber keine Antwort auf meine DM, ist sie noch da?
Grüße!


----------



## Kukuwada (20. Februar 2022)

Hallo, sorry dass ich mich nicht gemeldet habe. Habe dir eine PN geschrieben


----------

